# Barium swallow.



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am finally starting some tests to find out what exactly is going on in my throat. First test is an x-ray while drinking barium. N e 1 else had this? 
And what will show up and what won't?

I Am so glad something being done


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

mouthy83 said:


> I am finally starting some tests to find out what exactly is going on in my throat. First test is an x-ray while drinking barium. N e 1 else had this?
> And what will show up and what won't?
> 
> I Am so glad something being done


Me to, I'm having one next week....I've got to get to the bottom of this pain!

Oceanmist


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did the barium swallow. It tastes really nasty, but it isn't too unbearable. Everything that involves the start of your digestive tract shows up. It won't show anything to do with your thyroid.


----------



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

I had one done to diagnose my reflux disease. Horribly gross to drink but you'll get through it.


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have to get one next month.


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I had one to diagnose where the node was. They will actually take the X-ray while you are swallowing. They'll have you lie on your stomache and take real time pictures while your are swallowing. Not the best tasting stuff in the world - but the things we have to go through to get better.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Tess13 said:


> I had one to diagnose where the node was. They will actually take the X-ray while you are swallowing. They'll have you lie on your stomache and take real time pictures while your are swallowing. Not the best tasting stuff in the world - but the things we have to go through to get better.


so it could show any node i might have?

thanks for all ur replies guys


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

mouthy83 said:


> so it could show any node i might have?
> 
> thanks for all ur replies guys


I will show up any nodes that you have, the thyroid itself, and any other issues around that area (esophagus,etc.).

This is how they found the node that was shifting my esophagus and causing all of my swallowing problems.

The worst part of the test is the barium fluid itself - not very pleasant tasting.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tess13 said:


> I will show up any nodes that you have, the thyroid itself, and any other issues around that area (esophagus,etc.).
> 
> This is how they found the node that was shifting my esophagus and causing all of my swallowing problems.
> 
> The worst part of the test is the barium fluid itself - not very pleasant tasting.


Odd... The radiologist told me himself while he was doing my barium swallow that it WILL NOT show anything to do with the thyroid due to the thyroid being soft tissue and it was an x-ray. It will only show everything the barium touches meaning your esophagus and so forth. It will not detect if there is a nodule in your thyroid, that is what the US is for. They perform the barium swallow to see if anything is growing inside the esophagus or if there is a shift in the esophagus.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a CD that has my barium swallow on it so I can take it to my Endo and when I watched it I couldn't see my nodules or thyroid. And I do have confirmed nodules that will be biopsied Tuesday morning.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you.

I have been told i have silent acid reflux but the tablets werent helping my swollowing issues so atleast this will help diagnose whether i really do have reflux or not. Then if i havent maybe my ENT will finally agree to an US... at least im moving in a direction and not stuck hey?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sure why your ENT wouldn't agree to an US. But yes hopefully this is taking you in the right direction. I go for my FNA tomorrow morning. Starting to get pretty nervous about it.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

eeek. i would be a mess at just the thought! good luck to u.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you. The part that is going to be really hard is waiting 10 days for the results.


----------

